# Root beer ribs



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, I was going to tell you all about this.

If I smoke ribs or even a pork roast, quess it would work for beef.

Anyway, I rub my ribs, or I rub my butttz), smoke it for as long as I decide.

Then take it back in the house and simmer it in 1 part root beer, 1 part water until tender, then take it back out to the BBQ and glaze the sauce on it.

I havent tried it yet but I want to reduce some root beer and use it as a base for a BBQ glaze.

I got this idea from someone I met several yrs ago who used root beer in his Boston baked beans.


----------



## shen (Dec 17, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Oh yeah, I was going to tell you all about this.
> 
> If I smoke ribs or even a pork roast, quess it would work for beef.
> 
> ...


Troy,
I make root beer bourbon glazed baby backs that are out of this world!! I do them on the smoker using the 3-2-1 method, then apply the glaze during the last hour, but here's the recipe using the oven:

Glaze:
2 (12-ounce) cans root beer
2 tablespoons hot pepper jelly
1 bay leaf
2 tablespoons steak sauce (recommended: Emeril's Steak Sauce)
1 teaspoon Caribbean Pick-A-Peppa sauce
6 whole cloves
1 stick cinnamon
1 orange, zested and juiced
1 lemon, zested and juiced
1/2 vanilla bean, split and scraped
2 teaspoons bitters (recommended: Angostura)
1 cup bourbon
1 cup sugar

Ribs:
4 to 5 pounds baby back ribs (2 full slabs, each cut in 1/2)
2 tablespoons kosher salt
1 tablespoon paprika
3/4 teaspoon granulated garlic powder
1 1/2 teaspoons granulated onion powder
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 cup chicken stock

To make the glaze, place all of the ingredients for the glaze in a 6-quart pot or larger, and cook over medium-high heat. Bring the contents of the pot to a boil, stirring often to dissolve the sugar. Once the mixture has come to a boil, reduce the heat to medium and allow the mixture to reduce to a glaze consistency, about 25 to 30 minutes longer. Remove the glaze from the stove and strain though a fine mesh strainer. Reserve and keep warm, until ready to use.

Preheat the oven to 275 degrees F.

Place the ribs on a sheet pan or baking sheet. In a small mixing bowl, combine the kosher salt, paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, black pepper and cayenne pepper. Stir well to incorporate, and use 1 tablespoon of the spice rub to cover each of the ribs. Rub the mixture into the meat and allow it to sit undisturbed for at least 20 minutes.

Pour the chicken stock into the sheet pan, and cover the pan with aluminum foil, making a tight seal. Place the sheet pan in the oven and bake for 1 1/2 to 2 hours, or until the ribs are very tender.

Remove the ribs from the oven, discard the foil and the fat and oil from the sheet pan, and allow the ribs to cool for 15 to 20 minutes. Adjust the oven to the broil setting and position the oven rack to the lowest rung. Brush the ribs with a generous coating of the glaze, about 3 tablespoons of the glaze per set of ribs. Place the sheet pan back in the oven, and broil until the ribs are browned and caramelized, about 5 minutes. Remove the ribs from the oven and lay on a cutting board meaty side down. Use a sharp knife to cut the ribs apart. Serve the ribs with some of the leftover glaze on the side, if desired.

-Scott


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2011)

DUDE!!!!

Thas the sheet there Scott!!!

Right on.

I stand back in awe as the printer does its thing,

Sounds to me like thats the sheet for sure.

Most for sure gonna try this, will probably tweak it.

Is that your recipe or did you get it from somewhere else?

Plagarizing is never a good thing.LOL.


----------



## shen (Dec 18, 2011)

I wish I had come up with that recipe, but, no it's not mine. I've had that one in my "book of secrets" for several years. It's always a huge hit when I make it, and the smell of that glaze when it's cooking is just amazing.

Good luck, and let me know how it turns out.


----------



## sevenal (Dec 30, 2011)

*Sounds great!*

Warning!
Once one takes to the pickapeppa sauce, there is no going back.
It's the one condiment I will not live without.
My Step Father was the real cook in the family and had dual citizenship in US and Jamacia. So for 45 years I have been eating Pickapeppa sauce.
Nothing else like it. Also great for jerk recipes. Mix with crushed dried peppers,catsup and you have a basic dip for pork roast. Sorta simple condiment on the side of the plate that takes roasted pork or beef to a new level.

Gotta try this root beer recipe

Sevenal


----------

